# Newbie



## Guest (May 20, 2011)

Hello all I'm a slightly retarded alcoholic that loves to Bench, I also have trouble with Spelling and Grammar


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Lmao this has got to be london?


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2011)

jordan0689 said:


> Lmao this has got to be london?


What does this mean ?


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

Come out, come out wherever you are.


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2011)

roadrunner1 said:


> Come out, come out wherever you are.


Am I missing somthing ?


----------



## Christo23 (May 12, 2012)

Could be worse mate could be a skinny ****ney


----------



## Christo23 (May 12, 2012)

Lol that pic was a year ago n I look better than u Manuel from faulty towers springs to mind, I'm really not bothered u been working out for five years n still not made progress which is why your so frustrated n dissing steroid use n abusing other members shame cos a lot of ppl respected u here but everyone dislikes u now, take care


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2011)

Told you that the Dildo that you call London Wasn't Me.

Don't all apologies all at once you'll clog up the site


----------



## Christo23 (May 12, 2012)

The things uv said to others are far worse than Manuel I'm sure everyone agrees, I'm not really bothered about arguing with you, you were banned for a reason so do your self a favour and show some maturity at 35 and creating fake profiles it's abit tragic. Again take care


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Lush_Bench said:


> Told you that the Dildo that you call London Wasn't Me.
> 
> Don't all apologies all at once you'll clog up the site


Wots your stats mate????

Becoz since you have been on here you haven't write or said anything worth reading !!


----------



## Christo23 (May 12, 2012)

Iv not even got a problem it's you posting under false names, beef over as far as I'm concerned


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2011)

franki3 said:


> Wots your stats mate????
> 
> Becoz since you have been on here you haven't write or said anything worth reading !!


You obviously not read my post. Because I think I have posted s**t that is not only worth reading but also helpful


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2011)

lifeguard said:


> where is the bit [email protected] gone lol


Most people ripp me for Bench being bench only and weak. So I decided to edit bit you got me

Yes I can bench 160k @ 88k Bodyweight however I never squat or Deadlift. I know I know, I'm a phaggot etc etc. Boring :axe:


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Someone ban this guy ^^


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

He's getting boring now


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Lads this thread seems to be about nothing , just a lot of baiting and name calling lets calm it down a bit and get back to threads that actually have some worth


----------

